# Taktfrequenzen



## WorldRacer (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi zusammen,

im Laufe der Zeit ist mein größter Albtraum wahr geworden: Meine AGP-Graka ist abgeraucht. Nun möchte ich, weil AGP heutzutage ein wenig teuerer geworden ist, mir 'ne PCIe zulegen. Jetzt kommt die *erste Frage*:

In der Produktbeschreibung bei Snogard steht drin, dass die Grafikkarte PCIe 2.0 kann. gibts auch ein 1.0? Auf welches Board passt die dann? Auf jedes?​
Da ich eigentlich nur Mainboard und GraKa tauschen wollte, müssten meine Rams und CPU auch auf das Board passen. Nun die *zweite Frage*;

In der Produktbeschreibung steht beim Mainboard Bustakt für die RAMs wären 667 MHz ud 800MHz. Kann ich dann da auch die 266er RAMs reinknüppeln?​
Und die *dritte* kommt sogleich:

Wenn das Board nen FSB von 1066MHz bzw. 1333MHz unterstützt, kann ich da meinen CPU mit 533MHz drauf pflanzen?​
Es wär sehr nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Stonefish (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Zunächst einmal wäre es hilfreich Deine aktuelle Hardwarekonfiguration zu kennen, dann kann man Dich sinnvoller dahingehend beraten, was Du tauschen solltest und was nicht.

Nun zu Deinen Fragen:

1. Ja, PCIe 2.0 taugliche Grafikkarten sind abwärtskompatibel zu vorhergehenden Versionen - laufen also auch auf Mainboards mit PCIe 1.0. Steckplatz - oft gar nicht mal so viel langsamer. 
Gegenfrage: Wenn Du das Board sowieso tauschen musst, warum dann eines mit PCIe 1.0/1.1 kaufen? Da bietet es sich doch förmlich an, zu den neuestes Modellen zu greifen!

2. Gegenfrage (und erneute Bitte um Posten Deiner aktuellen Hardwarekonfiguration!) Was meinst Du mit "266er RAM?". Meinst Du RAM mit einer Taktfrequenz von 266 Mhz? Dann würde es sich ja um DDR Speicher der ersten Generation handeln, den Du auf keinen Fall in DDR2 Steckplätze (Nur DDR2 Speicher wird u.a. mit 667 und 800 Mhz getaktet!) stecken kannst. DDR1, 2 und 3 sind nicht untereinander kompatibel. Wenn Du sowieso neu kaufen musst und Dir 20 Euro Preisunterschied nichts ausmachen, solltest Du auch vielleicht gleich zu einem Mainboard mit DDR3 Speicher greifen. Solltest Du wirklich noch DDR 1 Speicher haben, wirst Du die Riegel kaum weiterverwenden können - Boards mit DDR 1 Speicher werden nicht mehr produziert - mit einer Ausnahme:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...r-Sockel-939-Neu-im-Testlabor/Mainboard/News/

Wenn Dein alter Prozessor aber nicht gerade zufällig ein AMD Modell für den ausgestorbenen Sockel 939 ist (und somit weiterverwendet werden könnte) macht ein Kauf hier keinen Sinn.

3. Ganz pauschal beantworten lässt sich Deine letzte Frage nicht, denn beim FSB werden bestimmte Geschwindigkeitsbezeichnungen und tatsächliche Taktungen in  Mhz gerne durcheinander gebracht. (Beispiel: Ein bestimmter Intel Prozessor läuft mit 400 Mhz FSB. Auf Grund der Tatsache, dass dieser aber pro Takt 4 Datenpakete überträgt wird dann die FSB Frequenz gerne mal 4 genommen und als "FSB 1600" propagiert, ohne dass die CPU mit 1600 Mhz takten würde.) Daher sage bitte konkret von welchem Prozessor-Modell und welchem Mainboard Du sprichst, damit wir Dir verbindliche Kompatibilitätszusagen machen können. (Ich befürchte nämlich fast Du möchtest eine sehr betagte CPU auf ein Mainboard neueres Modell packen - da wird dann aber der FSB das geringste Problem, da die CPU und der Sockel des Mainboards garantiert schon nicht kompatibel sind.)

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir schon mal weiter und warte gespannt auf Deine Hardwarekonfiguration.


----------



## WorldRacer (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

hihi, ein wenig Ahnung hab ich schon noch. neue PCs könnt ich einfach aufbauen, kein Prob. Das aufrüsten ist bei mir nur so ne Sache. Vorweg erstmal die Systemdaten.

Es handelt sich beim Prozessor um einen Intel P4 524, Sockel 775 (http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL8ZZ)

Beim Speicher handelt es sich um einen DDR2 RAM (definitiv!) Hab bei CPU-Z mal nachgeschaut und habe festgestellt, dass ich einen "aeneon pc2-5300" ram-stack drin hab. Nach Google sieht es so aus als wärs ein 667MHz Stack.

Sry, aber ich kann mir ein neuerwertiges Board zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt nicht leisten, da ich Schüler bin und nicht das große Geld hab. Jedenfalls noch nicht xD


Ansonsten kann ich noch sagen, dass mein aktuelles board folgende FSBs unterstützt:
1066/800/533MHz. Als Ram ist angegeben: DDRII 533/400, was mich sehr wundert, dann würden meine RAMs ja gebremst laufen?!

Danke für deine Hilfe,

Marco


----------



## Stonefish (15. Dezember 2009)

Hehe das ist ja eine kleine Entscheidungs-Zwickmühle.

Das Board musst Du ja in jedem Fall tauschen, es sei denn Du willst noch einmal auf eine AGP Grafikkarte setzen, aber das ist ja offensichtlich nicht der Fall.

Es macht aber eigentlich kaum Sinn jetzt noch mal ein Sockel 775 Mainboard zu kaufen. Modernere Mainboards sind abhängig vom Modell und ihrer Leistung nicht zwangsläufig teurer als Boards mit Sockel 775, von daher würde es mehr Sinn machen, wenn das Board sowieso getauscht werden soll, gleich eines mit LGA 1156 Fassung, wenn es Intel sein soll, bzw. AM3 Sockel, wenn es auch AMD sein darf, zu nehmen, als nochmal Geld in eine austerbende Plattform zu stecken. (Dann könntest Du auch gleich nochmal eine AGP Karte kaufen, kommt aufs selbe raus.)

Bei einem neueren Board mit Sockel 1156 (Intel) bzw. AM3 (AMD) passt dann aber lochischerweise Deine CPU nicht mehr, woraus dann wiederum Folgekosten entstehen, die Du Dir nicht leisten kannst.

Also entweder in veraltete Hardware investieren, wo man für das gleiche Geld leistungsfähigere bekommt, oder mehr Geld ausgeben als man hat.

Ich würde würde folgende zwei Kompromissvorschläge anbieten:

1. (Preiswerteste Lösung) Eine neue AGP Karte kaufen, um den Rechner wieder nutzen zu können und übriges Geld für die Zukunft sparen und dann komplett aufrüsten. Die leistungsfähigste AGP Karte ist meines Erachtens die ATI HD 4670. 

http://www.compuland.de/product_info.php/pid/preissuchmaschine/info/p610344

Was hattest Du denn bisher für eine Grafikkarte installiert? Und welche Leistungsanforderungen stellst Du an die Karte? (3D-Gaming?) Möglichweise tut es ja auch ein preiswerteres Modell, wenn Du gar nicht soviel Power brauchst. (Wobei "Power" bei der HD 4670 schon fast das falsche Wort ist...)

2. Ein günstiges, aber aktuelles AMD System bauen und dadurch auch für kleines Geld die CPU ersetzen. AM3-CPUs haben den Vorteil sowohl Speichercontroller für DDR2 und DDR3 integriert zu haben und abwärtskompatibel zu AM2 zu sein, d.h. man könnte ein AM2+ System mit AM3 CPU zusammenstellen, dann könntest Du jetzt nochmal Deinen RAM weiterverwenden und bei der nächst größeren Aufrüstung auf AM3 die CPU mitnehmen. Als grobe Orientierung würde ich 40-50 Euro für ein AM2+ Mainboard, 50 Euro für einen Athlon II X2 250 und je nach Leistungsanforderung weitere 50-100 Euro für eine PCIe Grafikkarte einplanen. Also sagen wir mal 200 Euro für ein System, dass mit aktuellen Spieletitel fertig wird. Wenn es nur ein Rechner für gelegentliche Office-Arbeiten bzw. ältere Spiele ist, dann kommt man bestimmt auch mit 150 Euro für Mainboard, Graka und CPU hin. Egal ob 150 oder 200 Euro System, für 60 Euro extra könnte man auch noch DDR3 Speicher kaufen und dann schon jetzt für insgesamt 210 (Office-System) bzw 260 (Gaming-System) Euro komplett auf AM3 umsteigen.

Die Angaben Deines Boards sind etwas verwirrend. Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass wenn es einen FSB von 533/667/800 bzw. 1066 Mhz unterstützt, auch DDR2 Module mit genau dieser Taktung unterstützt. Dein 667 Mhz DDR2 Speicher wird bestimmt nicht ausgebremst. Falls Du dennoch diese Vermutung hast, hilft ein Blick ins BIOS - da sollten Taktfrequenz, Speichertimings & Co. vom RAM aufgeführt. (Bei CPU-Z kann man allerdings auch die Taktfrequenz einsehen.)


----------



## WorldRacer (15. Dezember 2009)

Okay. Danke für deine Vorschläge. Hätte ein bisschen mehr in der Tasche, hätte ich mir von Anfang an was komplett neues Zusammengebastelt. aber für mich kommt für maximal 100€ nur die Variante Mainboard und GraKa austauschen in Frage. Deshalb ist es mir egal, ob ich dann später noch einmal wechseln muss, denn ich kann mit meiner 64MB onBoard Grafikkarte so gerade noch Windows 7 betreiben. Moorhuhn X spielen - geht schon gar nicht xD. Bin eher der Programmierer, und halt Gelegenheitszocker. Manchmal halt auf kleinen LANs mit Kumpels, aber da reicht ne 220GT und nen 3GHz Prozzi noch aus. Bastel mir dann noch bei Zeiten nen 2ten Gigabyte RAM rein, und dann rennt das ding wieder fürn halbes Jahr. Dann kann ich immernoch schauen.

Deshalb wollt ich einfach nur wissen, ob der Prozzi und der RAM-Stack auf das neue Board passt. Die Frage mit der GraKa hat sich ja schon geklärt.

//edit & PS: Ich SCHWÖRE auf Intel


----------



## Stonefish (16. Dezember 2009)

Na gut, wenn Du in beschwörungsartigen Ritualen Intel huldigst, werde ich daran ganz sicher nichts ändern. 

Du kannst also eigentlich bei jedem Sockel 775 Board davon ausgehen, dass Du CPU und RAM weiter verwenden kannst. (Ein Blick in die Kompatibilitätslisten des Herstellers beseitigt da letzte Zweifel.)

Gestatte mir aber noch einen letzten Appell - gerade wenn das Geld nicht ganz so locker sitzt:

Dein Mainboard funktioniert doch noch, wieso dann austauschen, wenn damit noch nicht mal großartige Leistungssprünge verbunden sind? Du brauchst keine brachiale Rechenleistung und hast nicht viel Geld, da lohnt der Umstieg nur um PCIe willen wirklich nicht. Ersetze einfach die AGP Karte (Die angesprochene HD 4670 ist um einiges fixer als eine GT 220.) und spare das restliche Geld für die zukünftige Komplettaufrüstung.(Oder für ein weiteres RAM-Modul?)
Die HD 4670 in der AGP Variante bekommst Du für ca. 70 Euro. Selbst beim absoluten Billig-Sockel-775-Mainboard werden ca. 30 Euro und weitere 50 für die GT 220 fällig.
D.h. bei der AGP-Variante bekämst Du für das gleiche bzw. weniger Geld mehr Leistung und hättest zudem keine noch funktionierenden Komponenten gegen ein Sockel-System ausgetauscht, das sowieso gerade ausstirbt. (Ein funktionierendes Board gegen ein nahezu identisches zu tauschen nur damit man es bei der nächsten Aufrüstung gleich wieder tauschen muss ist doch echt etwas "ungünstig" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, gerade bei jemanden wie Dir, der mit Geld nicht gerade um sich schmeißen kann.)


----------



## WorldRacer (16. Dezember 2009)

Hey Stonefish,

da ich nun ein ganz kleines bisschen Leistung mehr haben will, vor allem, was die GraKa angeht, aber trotzdem nicht auf AGP haften will, da PCIe ja mittlerweile doch einiges schneller geworden ist, wollte ich GraKa und Board einfach tauschen. Ausserdem huldige ich nVidia genauso wie Intel P deshalb die GT 220. Meine absolute Schmerzgrenze ist 100€, und die sind dann voll ausgeschöpft, da die GT 220 65 und das EliteGroup Mainboard 35 kostet. So passts schon ganz gut. sollte die PCIe dann (warum auch immer) noch einmal abrauchen, sind die kosten dann bei dem Mal nicht ganz so hoch wie dieses mal. Klar, irgendwann wirds ganz bestimmt Zeit für einen Komplett PC. Jetzt aber ist erstmal mein Führerschein dran, und dann brauch ich noch nen Laptop fürs Studium. Das Studium muss ich ja zum Glück nicht auch noch bezahlen


----------



## Stonefish (17. Dezember 2009)

Hm, also Deine Logik erschließt sich mir zwar nicht ganz (Was nützt die schnellere PCIe 2.0 Schnittstelle, wenn man eine langsamere Grafikkarte reingesteckt?), aber immerhin geht es hier ja um Dein Geld und Deine Vorlieben, von daher hab ich da ja auch nichts zu melden. 

Dann viel Erfolg bei Führerschein und Studium!


----------



## WorldRacer (17. Dezember 2009)

Ist ja auch erst mal eine provisorische Lösung, was dickeres kommt später. dann hol ich mir den i7-vierkerner, wenn er dann endlich kommt *g*


----------

